# PowerShot SX220/SX230 - two flash questions



## TMHKR (Oct 4, 2017)

My brother plans to get a used SX230, and I do know that flash pops up automatically on every startup, and that it lowers down on every shutdown.

However...

1. If you let it pop up, and select "Flash Off" option among the flash settings, will it stay off even when it pops up on the next startup (the flash will raise but not fire)? Or will the flash reset to "Flash On"? Procedure: turn the camera on and let the flash pop up, disable the flash in settings, turn the camera off, turn it back on and let the flash pop up - is the flash enabled or disabled in settings?

2. Is it really safe to manually flip the flash up and down (as officially stated in the user's manual), regardless of it being actuated electronically on startup and shutdown? That would make sense if the flash only pops up on startup, but doesn't retract on shutdown (because that scenario would only incorporate a small latch, like on DSLR popup flashes). But since the flash also retracts electronically on shutdown, the question is, what method is used to retract it? The bottom line is, why would Canon state that it's safe to manually operate a completely electronically actuated part of the camera? It would be like manually pulling or pushing the electronically actuated lens barrel, and we know how that would end.

Thanks in advance.


----------

